# i bet no one has one!!!



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.theoffroadcommode.com/


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

"not For Use On Moving Vehicle"


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

that killed me!!!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm gonna buy one.....Drive around town


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

The video is great ! ! ! !


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

optional magazine rack available for $9.95 plus shipping.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

holy crap


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

haha, that is clever. man i wish i could be more inventive, i been thinkin we needed something like that for a while!


----------

